# Taking the dog on holiday with us



## sbrennans (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi 

We have just got a place in murcia as a holiday home can anyone tell me the best way to take out dog (pug) back and fourth from uk to spain as the only way i can find is to drive each time.

Thankslane:


----------



## ponyriver (Feb 3, 2016)

Its mad isn't it.You cannot get your dog across the chanel unless you have a vehicle.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There are a number of companies who will do the work for you but at a cost. Or you can fly with many airlines who permit animals in the pressurised hold, but again at a cost. Flying is certainly the quickest and less stressful in my opinion.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

thrax said:


> There are a number of companies who will do the work for you but at a cost. Or you can fly with many airlines who permit animals in the pressurised hold, but again at a cost. Flying is certainly the quickest and less stressful in my opinion.


Our dog absolutely loves the car, hates being anywhere with loud noises, metallic bangs, shouts etc. If we were going to to this trip with her it would be by car, and apart fom the ferry she'd love it.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

thrax said:


> There are a number of companies who will do the work for you but at a cost. Or you can fly with many airlines who permit animals in the pressurised hold, but again at a cost. Flying is certainly the quickest and less stressful in my opinion.


Can't agree. Flying can be extremely stressful for some dogs. When we fly dogs from Malaga to their new homes all over Europe our vet sometimes prescribes a small dose of tranqulliser to help overcome any anxiety.
We decided to make the three day drive from Prague with Our Little Azor to avoid upsetting him. He had plenty of space in the back of the Disco with his toys, we stopped often to let him stretch his legs and stayed in dog- friendly hotels.
True, he's a very big dog but we would have done the same if we'd had a chihuahua.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

We have used Eurostar a few times with our dogs. Hotels in France are dog friendly and we did stops every two hours. They don't get stressed if with you. I think we were more stressed than the dogs. Expensive to fly dogs to UK as you have to go through official carriers.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Isobella said:


> We have used Eurostar a few times with our dogs. Hotels in France are dog friendly and we did stops every two hours. They don't get stressed if with you. I think we were more stressed than the dogs. Expensive to fly dogs to UK as you have to go through official carriers.


We will be driving to France to spend the summer July to September in a friend's house, in a small village (pop.233) in the lower Pyrenees. It's going to be a two day drive, taking it easy. I'm a bit concerned about our adopted dog Xena as to how she'll be overnighting in a hotel. She is nervous and barks loudly at the slightest thing whereas Azor is fine in hotels, he's the strong, silent type.
Thanks so much to Baldy who spent time researching alternative options for us if our friend's knd offer fell through. This Forum is great in many ways and has some excellent, helpful posters.
I've saved the websites and links Baldy sent for future reference. If all goes well with the long journey this summer we may be interested in a look at them for a getaway next year. We want to spend the hot months in cooler climes.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

sbrennans said:


> Hi
> 
> We have just got a place in murcia as a holiday home can anyone tell me the best way to take out dog (pug) back and fourth from uk to spain as the only way i can find is to drive each time.
> 
> Thankslane:


Just noticed your dog is a Pug. Some airlines won't allow them to fly as there has been a lot of deaths with the breed.


----------



## LyndaT (Nov 21, 2013)

Most dogs would be far less stressed in a familiar environment such as the car as opposed to an aircraft where there is no prior opportunity to allow them to become used to the situation before the flight taking place. I would also be concerned about a brachiocephalic breed such as a pug flying in the hold. More informatiom about that here.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I would recommend using the Tunnel every time. Your pet is with you and that is the best way, you are there to reassure them if they start to get a little stressed, you know them personally and can attend to their meeds (toileting, food, drinks, etc) there are hotels en-route that permit pets. Try Premiere Classe in France, and don't forget you can use Booking.com - just select "pets accepted" in the search options. 

You can use the journey as part of the new adventure and, if you are not in too much of a hurry, use the map to find interesting places such as the Underground city of Naours, or there is a castle (whose name escape me for the moment) still with its machicolations intact, why? - you'll have to go there to find out for yourself.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Brittania ferries from Portsmouth/Plymouth to Santander/Bilbao have some Pet cabins, where you can keep one dog with you. 

They are very,very popular and I will be booking in July, this year, for crossings in June 2017 !!!

Some of these ferries have the ordinary style kennels, where the dogs are housed together. These are not as popular. Therefore, easier to book !!


----------



## sbrennans (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks for all your replies spoke to airpets and they have told me that airlines dont fly pugs....
so looks like a long drive for me then.


----------



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

Not used them yet but plan to

P.E.T.S Transport Simon Spettigue & Pete Hillier
Phone: 0034 639 469 701
Mobile: 0034 686 776 919
Email: [email protected]
Website: PETS Transport
Address: Casa D76, Masmullar, 29195, Comares, Malaga, Spain

Have a look on their Facebook page, lots of happy doggies on there


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

WeeScottie said:


> Have a look on their Facebook page, *lots of happy doggies* on there


They are hardly likely to show miserable unhappy ones.


----------



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

True!


----------

